# building a tank



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.asp

thats the website im looking at. i want to build a 200gal tank this summer. can someone tell me what i need to buy. like thickness of acrylic. what to seal with, and any other info.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

If your gonna do a 200gal. I would use 1/2" thick acrylic. With a support in the middle top. You can use the bonding agent to seal the tank. If applyed right it should be stronger then the rest of the acrylic. Link doesn't work so can't tell yeah there.
Bobme just made a tank, contact him about it.

MAD


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

edited the link to work


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

look in the links forum, Xenon started a topic on making acrylic tanks.


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNdiytank/bndiytank.htm


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah that one

1/4" for 18" high
3/8" for 22" high
1/2" for 24" high


----------

